# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Mon Men Sang Mảng CNC Mini - Máy Của VDH

## vdh246

Tình hình là em chuyên ngành điện tử, chả hiểu cha xui mẹ khiến thế nào mà từ việc khắc mạch trên CNC mini em chuyển một phát sang chế luôn cái con máy này.
Hiện tại công việc đang trong quá trình gia công CNC phần khung (Cái này gưi đi ra công rồi, tuần sau lấy hàng về lắp)
Em xin chia sẻ bản vẽ của em các bác cho xin ý kiến (mới học AUTOCAD có vài tuần ah)Khung 2017.03.08 -Model.pdf

----------


## vdh246

Em xin chia sẻ thêm file cad, ngại up ảnh từ điện thoại ra quá nên ko có ảnh cho xinh động và trực quan.
Khi nào lấy phần Khung về em sẽ chụp ảnh và up lên

Khung 2017.03.08 .dwg

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Mạch Việt

bạn up ảnh lên nhé,  up bản vẽ thì ko bác nào mở ra support cho bạn dc đâu.

----------


## khacquynh9x

mình dựng máy cnc mini như này bạn có nhu cầu thì có thể alo cho mình
SDT: 01644561710 gặp KhắcQuynh nhé!

----------


## vdh246

[QUOTE=vdh246;107206]Tình hình là em chuyên ngành điện tử, chả hiểu cha xui mẹ khiến thế nào mà từ việc khắc mạch trên CNC mini em chuyển một phát sang chế luôn cái con máy này.
Hiện tại công việc đang trong quá trình gia công CNC phần khung (Cái này gưi đi ra công rồi, tuần sau lấy hàng về lắp)
Em xin chia sẻ bản vẽ của em các bác cho xin ý kiến (mới học AUTOCAD có vài tuần ah)Đính kèm 33797

Đây là bản  vẽ lắp của phần khung máy.
Các bác tư vấn xem có phải gia cố chỗ nào để đảm bảo độ chắc chắn cho khung máy không?
Đính kèm 33797

----------


## vdh246

Đây là bản vẽ lắp của phần khung máy.
Các bác tư vấn xem có phải gia cố chỗ nào để đảm bảo độ chắc chắn cho khung máy không?

----------


## vdh246

Sau một thời gian nghiên cứu tìm hiểu, cuối cùng em đã tiến hành triển khai con máy ấp ủ.
Bắt đầu với trục Z, thấy các bác tư vấn là dùng combo sẽ không được cứng lên chuyển qua làm cả trục Z luôn.

Trục Z được mài xong, sau đó hàn lại, gia công tạo mặt phẳng rồi mài lại.
Tiếp đến trục X cũng làm tương tự, cũng mài, cũng phay tạo mặt phẳng sau đó mài lại.


Hình ảnh tươi cười của thằng Em tốt khi giúp anh hoàn thành dự án.

Sau một ngày anh em làm việc vất vả và thành quả cuối cùng cũng được như thế này đây.

Lắp trục Z và trục X vào với nhau bằng 5 lục giác 6 mỗi bên.



Mặt bàn do quá lớn, kích thước mỗi chiều 500x500 và rất nặng, cỡ khoảng 40kg đến 50kg gì đó nên chịu, không vác lên máy làm được được đành phải gửi đi gia công.
kích thước thì khá là hài lòng.

Kết thúc công gia công đến phần lắp giáp.


lắp giáp hoàn thành để căn chỉnh.

Sau khi căn chỉnh, tương đối chính xác thì đến phần siết chặt các ốc và chuyển đi sơn.
Em không phải dân cơ khí chuyên nghiệp lên không phun sơn được, uổng công đi mài bóng các mặt của khung.
nhìn nham nhở tí các bác đừng chê.


Công việc tạm thời đến đó.
Hiện tại em còn thiếu ít vật tư nữa lên chưa thể hoàn tất dự án được.
Chi phí thì vô biên do đã dự trù và chuyển bị rất kỹ từ trước lên gần như có thể kiểm soát được chi phí phát sinh và có thể bù đắp được.
hi vọng dự án này sẽ không phải đóng cửa như một số bác do chi phí vượt hạn mức quá nhiều.
Mọi tư vấn các bác vui lòng góp ý với em ở comment bên dưới.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, hoangson, Minh Phi Nguyen, ppgas, writewin

----------


## CKD

Bạn gia công ở cái LAB nào thế?
Thấy làm cơ khí, đeo găng tay, mặt áo trắng, kết trắng nữa... giống phòng nghiên cứu nào quá  :Smile: 

Máy đẹp lắm, nhưng mình thấy có vẻ như X & Z cứng hơn phần Y rồi  :Smile:

----------

vdh246

----------


## vdh246

> Bạn gia công ở cái LAB nào thế?
> Thấy làm cơ khí, đeo găng tay, mặt áo trắng, kết trắng nữa... giống phòng nghiên cứu nào quá 
> 
> Máy đẹp lắm, nhưng mình thấy có vẻ như X & Z cứng hơn phần Y rồi


Cái này em thuê gia công bên ngoài gần hoàn chỉnh rồi sau đó mới mượn máy trong phòng tạo mẫu của Cty để chỉnh sửa lại cho đúng yêu cầu.
cái ảnh mẫu em còn chưa chụp luôn cái giày màu trắng chống tĩnh điện của cậu em nữa... hì hì.

----------


## vanminh989

Em mem mơi có vài lời 
Bác nên làm phần khung dưới đế to hơn cho nó cứng vững . nhì phần trên thì ổn, nhìn xuống dưới thì ...
sao phần vítme phía gối BF bác không tiện và làm ngắn lại. nhìn hơi thò ra tí

----------

vdh246

----------


## hung1706

> mình dựng máy cnc mini như này bạn có nhu cầu thì có thể alo cho mình
> SDT: 01644561710 gặp KhắcQuynh nhé!


Em thấy cụ sẽ phải khóc thét khi lia chuột xuống bài dưới  :Smile: ))).

Bác chủ hàn xấu quá là điểm nhận dạng đầu tiên kaka. 
Thứ 2 là 2 cái vai bác tính hàn hay bắt ốc từ dưới lên. Nhưng dù thế nào thì em thấy vẫn sẽ không cứng cho lắm với chiều cao vai như thế. 
Thứ 3 là cây vitme dài ngoằn bác cắt phát còn 1/2 cây thì...đại gia đây rồi hehe.

----------

vdh246

----------


## Tuan Kieu

các đế bắt ray LMguide bác ko gia công cái vai để ép Lmguide tì vào ? Bắt kiểu như bác thiết kế thì cũng được mà em sợ chạy một thời gian ,bulong lỏng ra thì hai lmguide sẽ mau bị rơ và hư bi hoặc kém chính xác . 
   E nghĩ vậy thôi ,chứ máy đẹp lắm

----------

vdh246

----------


## vdh246

> Em mem mơi có vài lời 
> Bác nên làm phần khung dưới đế to hơn cho nó cứng vững . nhì phần trên thì ổn, nhìn xuống dưới thì ...
> sao phần vítme phía gối BF bác không tiện và làm ngắn lại. nhìn hơi thò ra tí


Cái phần thò ra em tính tiện cái tay nắm để tiện cho việc căn lấy tọa độ gốc, bữa nào em trả bài bác vì sao cái vít me nó thò. hihi
cái tiện lại đầu vít me thì nói thật em bị hỏng vài cây vì cái vụ tiện này rồi, thợ chỗ em họ tiện nhưng kiểu gì cũng bị lệch tâm cho dù có dà thế nào cũng vẫn bị. Hỏng 2 cây xin lên ko dán tiện lại. Có bác bảo cắt đi rồi thay vòng bi khác vào lên làm theo, chứ em thợ mới có am hiểu gì lắm đâu, có gì các bác góp ý giúp em. Đa tạ, đa tạ.

----------


## vdh246

> các đế bắt ray LMguide bác ko gia công cái vai để ép Lmguide tì vào ? Bắt kiểu như bác thiết kế thì cũng được mà em sợ chạy một thời gian ,bulong lỏng ra thì hai lmguide sẽ mau bị rơ và hư bi hoặc kém chính xác . 
>    E nghĩ vậy thôi ,chứ máy đẹp lắm


Cái này em ghi nhận ý kiến bác, có dự án sau em sẽ lưu ý. Thực ra thì chưa nghĩ đến lên không tính toán kỹ vấn đề đó, Cảm ơn bác góp ý!

----------


## vdh246

> Em thấy cụ sẽ phải khóc thét khi lia chuột xuống bài dưới ))).
> 
> Bác chủ hàn xấu quá là điểm nhận dạng đầu tiên kaka. 
> Thứ 2 là 2 cái vai bác tính hàn hay bắt ốc từ dưới lên. Nhưng dù thế nào thì em thấy vẫn sẽ không cứng cho lắm với chiều cao vai như thế. 
> Thứ 3 là cây vitme dài ngoằn bác cắt phát còn 1/2 cây thì...đại gia đây rồi hehe.


Cái ý kiến thứ 2 của bác rất là chính xác, em cũng thấy phần kết cấu bị yếu rồi lên sau khi bắt vít thật chặt em hàn chết nó luôn, nhưng cảm giác vẫn hơi yếu.
Cái ý kiến thứ nhất của bác thì khỏi nói, tay nghề hàn của em thì tuyệt đỉnh công phu vì sau khi hàn mạch điện tử xong thì cái này là cái mối hàn đầu tiên trong đời em hàn cơ khí...  :Smile: ))

----------


## Nam CNC

Làm tiếp đi chủ thớt , kiểu gì thì cũng quá ok cho 1 cái máy mini như vậy rồi , nhiều ông làm nhôm 20 mà phay kim loại ầm ầm , suốt ngày khoe hàng , còn chủ thớt sắt dày 20 còn thêm tấm đệm bên trong  nữa thì lo gì mà yếu , mấy ông này lo thừa quá , kết cấu như vậy thì ok lắm rồi.

còn có điều kiện thì phay theo chuẩn công nghiệp có gờ định vị , có cơ cấu áp ray , còn không kiểu nhà nghèo thiếu điều kiện cũng chơi tốt , máy phay gỗ anh em phay ầm ầm 24/24 mà chưa rớt ốc đâu đừng lo , còn đây là thép thì siết ốc cứng tay thì khó mà tuôn trừ khi xui xẻo nhất là cái máy rung đúng cái rung cộng hưởng thì ốc mới có khả năng bị tác động , máy em thì 3 năm rồi chưa sao , mở ốc ra kêu cái cách .


còn điều cuối nữa có lẽ vùng miền địa phương yêu cầu bác chủ viết đúng chính tả cái lỗi N và L ... đọc thiệt là khó chịu , lần sau tui xúi mod dấu bài ông 1 tuần vì cái tội viết sai hoài .

----------

vdh246

----------


## vdh246

Kính chào các Bác và các Tiền Bối, Em lại tiếp tục quy trở lại với chủ đề của em.
Dự án của em đang tiếp tục được hoàn thiện nhưng gặp phải một vài khúc mắc sau:
- Thứ nhất là cái mặt bàn, em đang có 2 phương án:
  + 1 Làm cái bàn nhôm phẳng dày cỡ 15mm sau đó bắt eto lên để kẹp phôi khi gia công mấy cái nhỏ nhỏ, khi gia công các cái to to thì sẽ bắt trực tiếp xuống mặt bàn.



  + 2 là kiến cái mặt bàn T kích thước khoảng 400x400 gắn lên nhưng ngặt một cái là cái bàn đó khó kiếm với lại chi phí thì cũng tương đối. Các bác thử tư vấn xem ntn, chứ em là em kết bàn T.



Vấn để lớn nhất của bàn T là mua ở đâu và bác nào bán? Nên mua sẵn hay là mình mua thép dày cỡ 40-50 về phay tạo bàn sau đó mang đi nhiệt luyện và mài?
- Thứ 2 là cái Spindle thì nên chọn ntn? loại 1,5K của TQ hay là mua cũ ở đâu?
- Thứ 3 là cái controler. Hiện tại em đang có mạch USB CNC Controler và một cái Mach3 gắn sẵn IC6600 rồi. Vấn đề lớn nhất của cái mạch hiện có là nó không tích hợp LIMIT X,Y,Z và hình như cũng ko tích hợp sensor để đo dao thì phải? Vì vậy lên em muốn thay luôn. Các bác tư vấn giúp là dùng loại nào thì tốt cho máy của em.

Vấn đề cuối em trả bài các bác thắc mắc cái vít me thò ra nhiều bằng 2 cái cục tròn tròn màu trắng đang gắn trong máy. 



Mong các bác nhiệt tình giúp đỡ.  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Vấn đề thứ 2 thì e nghĩ bác nên dùng spindle 1.5kw của tàu, vừa kinh tế, vừa rẻ. Hỏng thì thay con khác.
Vấn đề thứ 3 theo e thì bác cứ dùng mach3 đi cho phổ thông. Còn công tắc hành trình thì e nghĩ cũng chả cần thiết đâu. E chả dùng tới, dây nhợ lằng nhằng mệt lắm. Còn vấn đề về rà dao thì rà tay cũng được. Hehe. Đó là ý kiến cá nhân của e theo hướng kinh tế thôi. Còn nếu bác có điều kiện cứ chơi tới bến.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

theo em thấy nếu có dư giả tí thì nên đầu tư một em spindle mạnh hơn spin 1.5kw trung quốc tí. Vì dùng spin 1.5kw chạy rất lâu. chạy ăn thô mạnh tí lại sợ hư spin. sẵn đây các bác cho em hỏi tí nếu muốn phá thô nhôm ăn 1 nhát 2 li thì dùng spin cỡ mấy kw thì đủ ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Haha phá thô nhôm 1 pass 2 ly dao mấy Minh, dao 2 3 hay 6 khác nhau à. Mà dao nào thì anh nghĩ khung máy full gang mới chơi nổi ah

----------


## cncchi

e thì để ý đến con máy trắng có phải con lọc không khí ko huynh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Haha phá thô nhôm 1 pass 2 ly dao mấy Minh, dao 2 3 hay 6 khác nhau à. Mà dao nào thì anh nghĩ khung máy full gang mới chơi nổi ah


dao phá thô em chon con từ 6 ly trở lên. khung máy full sắt liêu táng nổi không anh. và chơi spindle nào thì làm được điều này ạ.:-)

----------


## hung1706

haha nếu tự tin phần cơ thì chơi con Shinoh 2.2 - 3.7kw phang tới bến nha, nhớ học Lăng ba vi bộ trước để né phoi  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdh246

> e thì để ý đến con máy trắng có phải con lọc không khí ko huynh


Hehe, Cái con đó là máy hút ẩm bác ạ. Phòng nhiều đồ điện tử nên để máy hút ẩm tránh mùa nồm.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nhìn kỹ lại mới thấy trục Y bác cắt mất cây vitme dài và đẹp. Quá tiếc, sao bác không kiếm cây ngắn về dùng, cắt đi phí vậy. Vitme cũ cũng đâu mắc lắm đâu  :Frown:

----------


## buivanphuc

> Sau một thời gian nghiên cứu tìm hiểu, cuối cùng em đã tiến hành triển khai con máy ấp ủ.
> Bắt đầu với trục Z, thấy các bác tư vấn là dùng combo sẽ không được cứng lên chuyển qua làm cả trục Z luôn.
> Đính kèm 38303
> Trục Z được mài xong, sau đó hàn lại, gia công tạo mặt phẳng rồi mài lại.
> Tiếp đến trục X cũng làm tương tự, cũng mài, cũng phay tạo mặt phẳng sau đó mài lại.
> Đính kèm 38304
> Đính kèm 38305
> Hình ảnh tươi cười của thằng Em tốt khi giúp anh hoàn thành dự án.
> Đính kèm 38306
> ...


em không hiểu sao bác thiết kế mà không có định vị slide ??

----------

